

Google Adsense 10 Year Celebration - Play Pong - tomfakes
https://www.google.com/adsense

======
tomfakes
On my Adsense Dashboard, there's a new logo in the bottom left that, when
hovered over, starts a game of pong over the page. All to celebrate 10 years
of Adsense

